# AGE??? how many of us are under 25?



## BMWSTUD25

Just curious as it seems there are a lot of us on this site that are under 25 years old. So post your age and how long you've been doing it!!


----------



## BMWSTUD25

oh and I probably should mention I'm 21


----------



## NCat496

Im 22 and this is my 4th year. I already feel like I am getting too old for this. Haha


----------



## BMWSTUD25

I've been thinking about doing this for a while now. seems like everyday I'm reading posts from guys (kids lol) only 18 or 19. They are managing large properties with a nice list of equipment. Thought this would be a cool thread. Feel free to throw up ONE picture of your equipment if you'd like!


----------



## grandview

Does it count if I say I've been plowing for 25 years?


----------



## BMWSTUD25

haha grandview you have shovels older than I am!!!


----------



## iceyman

24 goin on 62 thats wat it feels like anyways


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

grandview;1003747 said:


> Does it count if I say I've been plowing for 25 years?


You have the high side I'll take the low side. Plowing legally for 16 plus years. Illegally since I could touch the pedals!


----------



## Lugnut

24 years old, 3rd year of business


----------



## WilliamOak

18 years old here.


----------



## kpmsnow

I just missed the cut off. I turned 26 in January. I have pushed for 10 years been in business for 5.


----------



## gamberbull13

Twenty three as of Saturday. Residentials with arcs since 14 loaded into trucks since 16 commercial snow fighter for 4 years now


----------



## gamberbull13

Sorry atvs not arcs. Dam autocorrect in Droid phone.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am 23, will be 24 in a month. This is my 2nd year doing snow. Started my custom farming company when I was 15.
Robert


----------



## BMWSTUD25

anyone going to post some pictures of their "young" fleet lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Aw, missed the cut off... Im 15 and Ive been doing drives with atv's and skidsteers for 2 years and this winter is my first in a truck.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping

32 years of age When you guys hit 30 it only gets hard to get up.


----------



## Jguck25

Im 19 and this is my fourth season plowing. I have a 99 F350 Superduty deisel with a 9 foot fisher on the front and a 2 yard aluminum sander in the back 
I have two routes and one that I pay another person to plow for me. I do 22 residentials and four commercials


----------



## Banksy

AA+ Landscaping;1003894 said:


> 32 years of age When you guys hit 30 it only gets hard to get up.


I still get up just fine :laughing:

I'm 30. WTF? Where did 30 come from?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

28 Here. 

Been plowing for 4 years now.


----------



## anj4ever6236

Im 19 been doing this for 2yrs I have my accounts everything legal I have a Chevy with the western hts and a toyota with a meyers (i prefer the toyota since its easier to do turnarounds)


----------



## Deerewashed

14 here................


----------



## OhioPlower

Im 22. This is my 6th season plowing. I run a 04 duramax I bought new back in 04 with a 8.5ft boss superduty


----------



## PTSolutions

Im 23, my brother is 18 and we've both been plowing since we could see over the steering wheel in our dads lap. He's been plowing for almost 30 years now, just did it as something to keep busy in the winter with about 20 some accounts. I took that number up to 150 residentials and 5 lots in the last 2 years.


----------



## chevyman51

i am 21 and have been doin it for 5 years i just got the plow this year


----------



## GMC Driver

Well, since my friend from Miami isn't here anymore - I'm a 14 year old girl from San Diego, who found this site when I was researching a school project.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

SuperdutyShane;1003861 said:


> Aw, missed the cut off... Im 15 and Ive been doing drives with atv's and skidsteers for 2 years and this winter is my first in a truck.


WTH??? you're not even old enough to drive yet?? Please 'splain Lucy!! 
How the heck are you plowing...private property??

I thought you were at least 16 or 17...!


----------



## Burkartsplow

i was 25 5 years ago. been ploeing snow since i was 17.


----------



## forestfireguy

AA/Bansky.....it's 35 when it gets hard to get up...........

I've been plowing for 20 years, can I vote under the "plowing years/age category"

Or perhaps in the QQ section...........LOL

I'm 37


----------



## metallihockey88

im 22. in my second year plowing with a truck. plowed with a skid a few years before that at work. got an 06 Ford F250 Diesel Ext. Cab with an 8ft boss.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im 23 and I have been plowing with a truck since I was 16. First truck was a 1984 Chevy K20 with an 8 foot Meyer. Before that I plowed with a 1943 Ford 2N tractor with a 7ft rear blade. Did only a few houses around my grandparent's place out in the country more. My current is truck is a 2000 Silverado 2500 4x4 8ft SnowDogg and Salt Dogg salter.


----------



## blaryslawn

25 here.... been doin it since i was 16... Went into business in 03' Ill take some pictures when the next snow comes and I put the plows back on the trucks, haha.. Dont know how long that will be.. but you never know the way it has been snowing in Virginia this year. lol


----------



## mkwl

I'm 19, this is my 3rd winter plowing with my 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD and 8' Fisher MMII HD plow. Before that, I plowed with my ATV, and before that I used a snowblower. All in all, I've been doing snow removal in one form or another since I was about 9 years old.

Today, I'm a full-time college student at SUNY-Cobleskill, I am a BT Landscape Contracting major. I plow when I'm home (and have a friend plowing for me while I'm not home- JPMAKO), and do landscaping (maintenance and construction) in the summertime. I work for myself.

Right now, when I'm home, I plow about 18 large residential drives.

Love what I do! :bluebounc


----------



## Banksy

GMC Driver;1004029 said:


> Well, since my friend from Miami isn't here anymore - I'm a 14 year old girl from San Diego, who found this site when I was researching a school project.


What was the project you needed plowsite for? I hope it wasn't which truck is better for plowing. :crying:

This post also reminds me of "To catch a predator". Look out guys, it's really Chris Hanson!


----------



## tls22

Im 24 and never wiser.....been plowing snow since i got my DL(17) before that rode with my father and plowed with a wheel horse tractor....love every minute of it.



We need a 110 option for gv


----------



## terrapro

chevyman51;1003978 said:


> i am 21 and have been doin it for 5 years i just got the plow this year


You have been plowing for 5yrs and you still have to make an extra pass to cleanup? 



GMC Driver;1004029 said:


> Well, since my friend from Miami isn't here anymore - I'm a 14 year old girl from San Diego, who found this site when I was researching a school project.


He is still around just doesn't bother posting since everything we post gets deleted anyway kind of like what will probably happen to this post of mine.


----------



## creativedesigns

25 yers young! .............. Millionaire at 16.  :waving:


----------



## ram_tough2001

20 here, will be 21 in august. this is my first year plowing. picked up my plow this past saturday the 13th. plow with a 2001 dodge ram 1500 qc sb 5.2 v8 auto tranny. plow is an 8' fisher mm1


----------



## Ford Country

I'm 20 been plowing for 2 years for the family company buisness, and shoveling since I was 12


----------



## deere615

19 years old here plowing with my trucks for 2 years been doind snow for a total of 4


----------



## GL&M

I'm 25 X 2 + 3. Old sucker


----------



## GMCHD plower

14 here. Been plowing around the farm sense I was 10. I can drive better then some of the girls my mom has hired to help with the barn haha lol.


----------



## GMCHD plower

GMC Driver;1004029 said:


> Well, since my friend from Miami isn't here anymore - I'm a 14 year old girl from San Diego, who found this site when I was researching a school project.


Ummm. Am I just really gulible or is this true? Seriously.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

GMCHD plower;1004399 said:


> Ummm. Am I just really gulible or is this true? Seriously.


Talk to Mark


----------



## SuperdutyShane

MOWBIZZ;1004036 said:


> WTH??? you're not even old enough to drive yet?? Please 'splain Lucy!!
> How the heck are you plowing...private property??
> 
> I thought you were at least 16 or 17...!


No, I just turned 15 last month. I plow in my neighborhood... About 5 or 6 driveways.


----------



## Banksy

SuperdutyShane;1004407 said:


> No, I just turned 15 last month. I plow in my neighborhood... About 5 or 6 driveways.


You just turned 15 last month and have an F350 that you drive alone?


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Banksy;1004424 said:


> You just turned 15 last month and have an F350 that you drive alone?


Yes. This fall me and my dad went halves on it. I used the money I had made from shoveling driveways/plowing with an atv and then paid him the other half back over the course of this summer. I got a job working for a friend of his' logging company.


----------



## ram_tough2001

in NH the legal driving age with a NH LICENSED ADULT over the age of 25 is 15 1/2, there for you should be plowing alone without your father or mother or someone over 25 that has a valid NH license..been there done that...


----------



## big acres

According to your poll, 100% of those responding are under 25. You should have added a category for those over 25 too.

I am shocked to see how young some of you guys are. Good for you starting your own biz early on... you will never get rich working for someone else.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

ram_tough2001;1004453 said:


> in NH the legal driving age with a NH LICENSED ADULT over the age of 25 is 15 1/2, there for you should be plowing alone without your father or mother or someone over 25 that has a valid NH license..been there done that...


Like I said, I do 5-6 driveways depending on the storm, all within like 1000 feet of my house.. None of my neighbors have a problem with me plowing. And I know that, I will have my permit in 4 months.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I'm 10 years old with my own "business"..i own 7 trucks all paid for by daddy :laughing:


----------



## Tosa93F250

I'm 19 will be turning 20 in October.

I started out in the snow business last winter when I had my 2005 Dakota. I hauled around a shovel salt and an older Ariens Snowblower that was provided by the business I was working for. I was responsible for about 5-10 houses within a few miles of my house.

Last spring I traded the Dakota for my 2008 F150. Was going to put a plow on it but decided I liked it too much and nobody will mount a plow on it.

In September I bought my 1993 F250 for 4k with the plow installed. Spent enough so far on repairs that I could've bought a new 09.


----------



## ram_tough2001

SuperdutyShane;1004484 said:


> Like I said, I do 5-6 driveways depending on the storm, all within like 1000 feet of my house.. None of my neighbors have a problem with me plowing. And I know that, I will have my permit in 4 months.


NH law does not require a driving permit..just 20 hours of driving time with mommy or daddy and a drivers ed course. then you go take the test at the dmv.


----------



## Turf Commando

29 2 years plowing


----------



## SuperdutyShane

MahonLawnCare;1004493 said:


> I'm 10 years old with my own "business"..i own 7 trucks all paid for by daddy :laughing:


Is this directed at me?


----------



## SuperdutyShane

ram_tough2001;1004512 said:


> NH law does not require a driving permit..just 20 hours of driving time with mommy or daddy and a drivers ed course. then you go take the test at the dmv.


But I mean once Im 15 1/2 I believe I have to have a permit when Im out driving with my mother or my father? They changed it to 40 hours by the way... Ridiculous, I know. But I already have probably 20 lol.


----------



## Banksy

SuperdutyShane;1004484 said:


> Like I said, I do 5-6 driveways depending on the storm, all within like 1000 feet of my house.. None of my neighbors have a problem with me plowing. And I know that, I will have my permit in 4 months.


You seem like a good guy, so I'm not putting you down here. It doesn't sound like you are covered if you get into an accident. I don't care how close to the house it is. You're driving on a public street and plowing other peoples drives. Anything can happen, but I sure hope it doesn't. I'd be very upset if some unlicensed kid crashed into me and being a few doors down from his house wouldn't make me think otherwise. What does the insurance company think of this? Something tells me they don't know or there is no insurance for this to begin with......


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Banksy;1004533 said:


> You seem like a good guy, so I'm not putting you down here. It doesn't sound like you are covered if you get into an accident. I don't care how close to the house it is. You're driving on a public street and plowing other peoples drives. Anything can happen, but I sure hope it doesn't.


Thank you, you seem like a good guy also. Yes, I understand that I am not covered. I'd like to say Im home free basically, because this winter is over and Ill have insurance next winter.


----------



## MaineF250

i'm 26 this year, been doing snow removal of some sort since I was 6 or so


----------



## Banksy

SuperdutyShane;1004536 said:


> Thank you, you seem like a good guy also. Yes, I understand that I am not covered. I'd like to say Im home free basically, because this winter is over and Ill have insurance next winter.


Just becareful man. I've followed a good number of your posts and I wouldn't have guessed you were 15. I thought you were older. I didn't say that to be a jerk, I just get worried about that stuff. Can't wait to see pics next year though. You have a great rig. I started with a 1986 F250 8' Fisher that I saved up for over many winters with a blower and paid cash.


----------



## coldcoffee

I'm 287...











...in dog years


----------



## MackDa600

24, started lawn service at 10 years old (had mom drive me around with the lawn trailer hooked up to the family suburban). Been "moving" snow by various means for 14 years now (shovel/blower/tractors/finally my 2nd plow truck). sold landscaping when i was in college. just do plowing now and love it. but yes it does take its toll on you and your truck!


----------



## Mark13

SuperdutyShane;1004405 said:


> Talk to Mark


What if I don't want him to talk to me?  

I'm 20, been plowing with my own truck for 3 years. Kinda been around it my whole life though.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

sorry to all over 25. I should have done one more for the 25+ members of the site. would have been interesting to compare and see how many are over or under 25. I knew there were a lot of young guys on here like myself but now you guys are like coming out of the woodwork lol...Keep up the good work!


----------



## chevyman51

terrapro;1004154 said:


> You have been plowing for 5yrs and you still have to make an extra pass to cleanup?
> 
> just to the left of the picture there is a 90 degree right turn so i cant get it on the way in that drive is a pain in the a$$ and


----------



## plowin207

im 23 been plowing on my own for 5 years plowin with my dad the 18 years before that had a decent thing going but tried plowin for someone this winter cause i was sick of chasing money so i kept my reliable clients and went to work for him using his truck and getting a salary wether it snows or not plus a per storm rate wasn't worth it so ill be picking up resi's for next year and maybe a couple commercial lots that is a flat rate thing


----------



## plowmaster07

I'm going to be 19 next week. I've been moving snow since I could handle a shovel, then it was the pos snow blower. Now it's the truck. This is my third year legally plowing (before that, I was plowing my dad's shop, without going into the road), I have about 25 driveways per storm. I've been doing landscaping for about 5 years now, (you don't need a license to drive the tractor down the road with a trailer hooked up to it  ) But I've been around the snow plowing since I was probably 10, it was fun going with my dad when he plowed for the state.


----------



## augerandblade

Im double 25 plus 2. Been in snow removal since 1983 , looking forward to quit in 2013. Thats Lucky13


----------



## Herm Witte

25 times two plus six. Full time winter occupation since 1971. So there you go. 

Herm Witte


----------



## MahonLawnCare

SuperdutyShane;1004522 said:


> Is this directed at me?


nope not intended at anyone.....just for laughs bud


----------



## joyofFluidFilm

hmm...i feel like im 21..does that count?


----------



## Indy

6.86 in dog years:laughing:

48, in a couple days

INDY

Shoveled for money as a kid 

Plowing for 5 years.


----------



## Neige

GL&M;1004249 said:


> I'm 25 X 2 + 3. Old sucker


Im 25 X 2 - 3 :laughing:


----------



## iceyman

joyofFluidFilm;1004978 said:


> hmm...i feel like im 21..does that count?


yes it does JOY


----------



## Herm Witte

Neige;1005012 said:


> Im 25 X 2 - 3 :laughing:


Geveeleseteerd! Sp???


----------



## 94halftonchevy

turn 23 in a month. plowing since 17 when i bought first plow truck. before that used the family's single stage craftsman snow blower from about 12 on. before that shoveled what i could. still into it. praying for "white gold."


----------



## joyofFluidFilm

iceyman;1005028 said:


> yes it does JOY


woohoo!!! thanks iceyman! 
i usually feel 21....some days i feel 18...today, i feel..80


----------



## M.S.P.M.

im 17 and ive been plowin for 2 years. here is my small fleet. sorry dont have any pics of the 99 with the plow.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

SuperdutyShane;1004536 said:


> Thank you, you seem like a good guy also. Yes, I understand that I am not covered. I'd like to say Im home free basically, because this winter is over and Ill have insurance next winter.


Shane...I'm not busting chops either...was just surprised that you were so young...kudos for being industrious and working hard at such a young age. But do watch out while plowing if you shouldn't "legally" be doing it...


----------



## Danhoe

My first plow truck was a 1976 F350 and it was 2 years old when I got it. Danhoe


----------



## blaryslawn

I know you said to post a pic of your rig... I didnt have any with the plows on the truck... so heres a pic of the trucks and a pic of the plows..lol it goes without saying, I support all the american auto makers haha no discrimination here


----------



## msu1510

wow. i feel old. 32yrs old, plowing for 12 yrs total 11 on my own. i have 1 chevy 2005 with a 810 blizzard and a 14' back blade, 1 2003 chevy ext cab with 810 blizzard with 14' back blade, 1 2003 reg cab with 810 blizzard, 1 1995 chevy with western v blade, 1 bobcat skidsteer with 10' box blade, and one bobcat tractor 50hp with 10' straight blade.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

I didnt see the post pictures part but I suppose I could include a picture. Thanks for the kind words Mowbizz and Banksy :waving:


----------



## 02powerstroke

22 here :redbounce


----------



## BigLou80

Im 25 + 4.5, been moving snow for money since I was 15. Gald to see some young guys getting out there on thier own. 

My only advice is to make sure you do it right and build a legitimate, sustainable and reputable business, its easy to make money as a guy plowing snow, not so easy as a legit real business but worth it in the long run.


----------



## BigLou80

creativedesigns;1004158 said:


> 25 yers young! .............. Millionaire at 16.  :waving:


What exactly did you do to become a millioniare at 16? and why do you feel the need to tell everybody ? Not trying to take away from your accomplishment, just pointing out your showing your age.

I know plenty of millionaires, none of them feel the need to tell anybody. One is under 35 and worth probably closer to 100 million, got approved to spend 9 mill on a helicopter untill he gives you his name (which is on all his equipment) you would think he was just another joe working for the man.


----------



## mansf123

i have a feeling that was a joke..


----------



## ajslands

mansf123;1005735 said:


> i have a feeling that was a joke..


:laughing: just a hunch it was.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

BigLou80;1005691 said:


> What exactly did you do to become a millioniare at 16? and why do you feel the need to tell everybody ? Not trying to take away from your accomplishment, just pointing out your showing your age.
> 
> I know plenty of millionaires, none of them feel the need to tell anybody. One is under 35 and worth probably closer to 100 million, got approved to spend 9 mill on a helicopter untill he gives you his name (which is on all his equipment) you would think he was just another joe working for the man.


I agree I'm sure it was meant as a joke.......not too many people getting that rich off plowing. haha

and WOW all I can say is I knew there were a lot of younger guys on here but seeing all the plowsite names posting there age is pretty cool. a lot of people I would have guessed much much older.


----------



## procut

Never realized how young a lot of you guys are.


----------



## Triple L

I had to count and just realized im still 21.... Feel like 51 somedays tho...


----------



## Kubota 8540

I've been plowing since I was 25?


----------



## abbe

18 here. Been shoveling and snowblowing since 10 or so. Got my superduty last winter. Its a 2000 f250 powerstroke with a 8'6" ezvee. I sub contract for a guy and make damn good pay. Its my first year of plowing


----------



## Geary44

22 here, been plowing for six years


----------



## forestfireguy

Lots of young blood around here..........I feel older by the minute.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I suppose I should admit I too am 25


----------



## plowguy1

I'm 25, have had my own business for 2 years, been plowing for 7.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

I'm 19, actually got to start driving trucks plowing lot when i was only 8, mom wasn't too happy about it but dad kept me going with it. Did that til i was 15 and at 16 i had my own truck setup and now i've got two! Still love it but REAL sick of doing driveways! Need more lots for next year, Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I'm 24 been plowing for 6 years a legit business for 2 years.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I am 20. I have been plowing for almost 3 years now. But I had been blowing snow for quite a few years before that, and shoveling even before that.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1004158 said:


> 25 yers young! .............. Millionaire at 16.  :waving:


Seriously?
How do you define it? self made? inheritence? winnings? land?

I enjoy these types of stories.
It is something to be proud of.

Honestly it is something that I have always found interesting to hear someone elses difinition. Its not like you get a letter in the mail saying your now a millionaire

To me it is that your networth must be greater or equal to 1 million.
I also have much greater I dont want to say respect but hmmm.. for a true self made millionaire. I love hearing about the deal. I cant say I have heard of one that hasnt involved a property or land in long time. I also personally am all about passive income.. I dont work, it pays. Dream to be done at 30 milk the cash cow, work on projects, forward my calls to the beach.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

17, 18 in june... My bro is like 25 or 26...


----------



## cubplower

14 this is my second years plowing


----------



## Triple L

MIDTOWNPC;1006795 said:


> Seriously?
> How do you define it? self made? inheritence? winnings? land?
> 
> I enjoy these types of stories.
> It is something to be proud of.
> 
> Honestly it is something that I have always found interesting to hear someone elses difinition. Its not like you get a letter in the mail saying your now a millionaire
> 
> To me it is that your networth must be greater or equal to 1 million.
> I also have much greater I dont want to say respect but hmmm.. for a true self made millionaire. I love hearing about the deal. I cant say I have heard of one that hasnt involved a property or land in long time. I also personally am all about passive income.. I dont work, it pays. Dream to be done at 30 milk the cash cow, work on projects, forward my calls to the beach.


How old is Miley? I think she's what 18 and thats where Cre gets the self made millionare story from, all those Hannah montana movies HAHAHAHA... But seriously, lets hear the story? I need some motivation...


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Triple L;1008171 said:


> How old is Miley? I think she's what 18 and thats where Cre gets the self made millionare story from, all those Hannah montana movies HAHAHAHA... But seriously, lets hear the story? I need some motivation...


Hahaha! :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Im curious of the story too thats why I asked.

I know nothing about this hanna montana thing... want to fill me in?


----------



## BigLou80

MIDTOWNPC;1008472 said:


> I know nothing about this hanna montana thing... want to fill me in?


Nope, Unless your a 15 year old girl your just better off not knowing


----------



## 91AK250

20 currently, i'll be 21 in may.


----------



## justinizzi

I am 21 and have been plowing for 5 years.


----------



## ajslands

17 and 18 July


----------



## cubplower

> Nope, Unless your a 15 year old girl your just better off not knowing


lol i agree


----------



## Mvplc2010

I am 18 years old and have been in the business for 9 years


----------



## RobE

I'm 23. I've been plowing for my dad for 8 years now and I'm now looking at branching out on my own.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

18, 3rd season of plowing for me..


----------



## Triple L

Here Cre - even brought this thread back to the top for ya......


----------



## plowmanben

I'm 22 here, I have been doing this for 6 years now. I have a 04 silverado with a 7' 6" Boss and a Boss TGS 1100 tailgate spreader. I have a couple of commercial lots, but mostly do residential right now. I have a regular 8 to 5 job so I have to be kind of selective on the accounts I get right now, but I'm working on expanding my business and getting another truck.


----------



## A.Landscaping

19 here going 20 in may :waving:


----------



## meyer22288

22 years old my own truck since 16. worked to hard my whole life


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;1022348 said:


> Here Cre - even brought this thread back to the top for ya......


Thank-You Chad, Ur so kind....

I started off at 18 years old building Creative Designs, which turned into a successful profit making landscape construction company. I rolled into the right contacts in the industry, who happen to be _Itallian_ that I became very close with in business. Lots of wise advise payed off! I became a Limited Corp in 2003.

Prior to that, in 2002 we owned Prime Acreage Land, which was part of the family Estate of 150 acres in Greely. It sold for mega money. I have rental properties & small appartments (4-plex, 6-plex) that I rent out & lease now. The more assets I can get my hand on, the better! I buy & sell private resi development lots on the side as well. The majority of money is invested well. Private Real-Estate is somethin I enjoy on the side.

Creland Property Investments Inc.


----------



## creativedesigns

Chad, the smartest thing to do is save up a down payment on some commercial land (at a decent price) & pay it off over 10 years or so. By doing that, not only do you have an asset, but you can develope & retire when you sell it in 30 years.


----------



## sn95vert

22 Years old, Going on 5 years. Just started my own company.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

creativedesigns;1022520 said:


> Thank-You Chad, Ur so kind....
> 
> I started off at 18 years old building Creative Designs, which turned into a successful profit making landscape construction company. I rolled into the right contacts in the industry, who happen to be _Itallian_ that I became very close with in business. Lots of wise advise payed off! I became a Limited Corp in 2003.
> 
> Prior to that, in 2002 we owned Prime Acreage Land, which was part of the family Estate of 150 acres in Greely. It sold for mega money. I have rental properties & small appartments (4-plex, 6-plex) that I rent out & lease now. The more assets I can get my hand on, the better! I buy & sell private resi development lots on the side as well. The majority of money is invested well. Private Real-Estate is somethin I enjoy on the side.
> 
> Creland Property Investments Inc.


Thats a pretty good story.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;1022524 said:


> Chad, the smartest thing to do is save up a down payment on some commercial land (at a decent price) & pay it off over 10 years or so. By doing that, not only do you have an asset, but you can develope & retire when you sell it in 30 years.


Thanks for the advice, Im planning on it but snow equipment is first on the list 

I'll agree, that was a good story...


----------



## Tommy10plows

25??? LOL, I got trucks older than that. 

My first plow truck in the 1960's was a 1947 Willys CJ 2A with manual, (as in you turn them back and forth by hand) wipers, and a manual swing plow that you pumped up a hand pump in the cab of the jeep to raise it. Heat? a thermos. Defrosters- a rag. You guys today are so spoiled with your fancy trucks with all that electronics on it. Give me points and condensors, belt driven pumps, and manual trannys any day. 

25 years, you gotta be kidding. 25....until you have at least 10 years in the plow business you haven't earned your degree. You can't plow flat driveways and flat parking lots and think you're an expert. Do some hillsides, gravel roads, a whiteout or two, extreme temperatures, dig yourself out when the AAA guy is sitting by the fire with his towtruck in the garage, learn to weld your plow at 15 degrees outside.

At 25, you been driving maybe 8 years at the most, not every one had snow too.


----------



## famouslee99gt

I am 23. My truck is a 1999 Chevy Silverado. Bought my first plow in Oct. '06. It was a used Meyer ST-7.5'. Starting plowing '06/'07 @ age 20, but was only doing relatives driveways & my church. The following year I added pro-wings to it and started commercial @ the dealership I worked at, and still doing driveways & church. Sold the Meyer plow in '08 and bought a brand new Boss 7.5 Super Duty and put wings on it as well. Still did the dealership & church. This 09/10 season, I have only done driveways and church because I got a new job and work a swing shift & rotate between 1st & 3rd shift every two weeks so plowing hasn't been in my favor this year.


----------



## J.R. Services

19, pushing commerically 2 years


----------



## JTVLandscaping

just turned 25, plowing since I was 16...started with my 84 S-10. In 2005 got in a 99 2500 with my 7.5' Fisher. Had 25 residentials, 2 Commercials and 2 Apt. Houses in 2006-2007 winter, Down to 20 Driveways, 1 Apt. House and 1 Commercial now. Finally decided I had enough of getting laid off and getting paid nothing and got my business license in September. Every day its above freezing I feel 1 day closer to my first ulcer and second guessing the decision of going into business every second but feeling hopeful that I'll make it work. Kinda depressing to see so many younger than me with better equipment and more accounts but I figure everyone started where I am now. Very happy to have found this site though...I don't contribute to many threads but read them all, I've learned so much in such a short time, and learn every day...thanks to everyone!


----------



## cameron2171

I am 16 this is my first year plowing i got a 1997 chevy 2500 with a fisher 8 ft mm2


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Tommy10plows;1022600 said:


> 25??? LOL, I got trucks older than that.
> 
> My first plow truck in the 1960's was a 1947 Willys CJ 2A with manual, (as in you turn them back and forth by hand) wipers, and a manual swing plow that you pumped up a hand pump in the cab of the jeep to raise it. Heat? a thermos. Defrosters- a rag. You guys today are so spoiled with your fancy trucks with all that electronics on it. Give me points and condensors, belt driven pumps, and manual trannys any day.
> 
> 25 years, you gotta be kidding. 25....until you have at least 10 years in the plow business you haven't earned your degree. You can't plow flat driveways and flat parking lots and think you're an expert. Do some hillsides, gravel roads, a whiteout or two, extreme temperatures, dig yourself out when the AAA guy is sitting by the fire with his towtruck in the garage, learn to weld your plow at 15 degrees outside.
> 
> At 25, you been driving maybe 8 years at the most, not every one had snow too.


I think its kinda funny that your name is Tommy10Plows cause this is what I call the turkeys that come out of the woodwork and take a customer here and there with their new truck and plow and only 70 more payments left.

I know you have put your time in and Im sure there is lots that you can teach me, but I bet you there are some things I could teach you too. You are definitly old school, and nothing wrong with that but you might get beat out by new school one day. Im not talking just plowing as in dropping the blade.. Im talking the whole business of plowing.
I dont think anyone got crowned an expert overnight but 10 years?

Dig out of what? did all my experience get me there in the first place? Weld? isnt that what backup is for or did my old truck let me down?


----------



## badabing1512

Turned 19 a few months ago


----------



## grandview

all you youngins need to settle down and study more.


----------



## cameron2171

study!!!!! are u kidding me all we do is plow guy haha


----------



## BGompers

You guys make me feel old. 32 years young here.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

does plowsite count as study time... 

I will study more as long as she helps me


----------



## cameron2171

it should i have learned so much from plow site i am so happy i found out about it thanks to all of you guys


----------



## deere615

grandview;1023558 said:


> all you youngins need to settle down and study more.


Study haha yeah right I do what the kid in the middle is doing... copy off my nieghbor!


----------



## Kubota 8540

MIDTOWNPC;1023807 said:


> does plowsite count as study time...
> 
> I will study more as long as she helps me


Where were all these female teachers that are sending sexy pictures to there students via the cell phone when I was in high school?

Oh yeah now I remember..... a cell phone meant you were in the slammer calling someone for bail.....


----------



## cameron2171

Study haha yeah right I do what the kid in the middle is doing... copy off my nieghbor!
__________________

hahahah


----------



## duraplow

I'm 21 and I've been moving snow around since I was 5. I started my own business when I was 14, and now Im gonna be adding 2 more trucks and another machine to the business. :yow!:


----------



## JRSlawn

24 and getting older every day


----------



## grandview

JRSlawn;1046138 said:


> 24 and getting older every day


Your daddy didn't even get to 1st base yet with your mom and I was all ready plowing then.


----------



## ajslands

grandview;1046149 said:


> Your daddy didn't even get to 1st base yet with your mom and I was all ready plowing then.


Back when salt was new and plows were made of wood?


----------



## plowatnight

*age*

42 in Minnesota. My stuff is almost as old as me except for my boomer. The scarey this is that my dad just retired last year at 70. Gosh I hope I don't have to go THAT long.


----------



## SServices

be 25 in sept. been in bussiness for myself for 5 yrs. Been plowing since i was 16, plowing the roads at my full time job at a twp for 4 yrs. 03 international 5 ton w/ 11ft gledhill plow


----------



## ajslands

I need to change my answer to 18 as of 7/4


----------



## goatboy1

*ice age*

on rare occassions I feel 25...sometimes like the women I feel...but most of the time I'm sixty (this year) and falling asleep just thinking about plowing all night....shiiiishh!tymusic


----------



## goatboy1

*!4?!*



cubplower;1008168 said:


> 14 this is my second years plowing


good for you...may you have all the fun that I had (the money is really just an anecdote)...


----------



## windrowsnow




----------



## windrowsnow

24 here been plowing since i was 14 in my dads truck with him riding shotgun, then i purchased my first plow in 2004 in the pic is my 2002 f350 with 9'meyer and a 3yd flink in the bed, my 1997 f250 with 7.5 meyer my 2000 f250 deisel with 7.5 meyer and my 2004 dodge with 8' western all four trucks run during a snow storm


----------



## BOSSMAN21

BMWSTUD25;1003721 said:


> Just curious as it seems there are a lot of us on this site that are under 25 years old. So post your age and how long you've been doing it!!


age 17. Been doing it since I got my permit when I was 15.


----------



## honda12967

I'm 18, started doing neighbors driveways since i was 8 with a snow blower or shovel. Been working with a company for 2 years, And I just bought my own truck and plow this year.


----------



## dumbyankee

You bunch of diaper wearing panzies. I have socks older than you. Dont complain about getting up, at least you have something to get up to. A lot of folks out there cant say that right now. And if you think it gets more difficult it dose. But wait untill you have kids of your own. Then see how hard it is. Enough of the crying. Get it done


----------



## erkoehler

25 now, 26 in September............going in to my third year plowing. Working for myself for the last 2.

Here are my two trucks. One in winter mode, and the newest addition doing its summer work


----------



## ajslands

erkoehler;1055462 said:


> 25 now, 26 in September............going in to my third year plowing. Working for myself for the last 2.
> 
> Here are my two trucks. One in winter mode, and the newest addition doing its summer work


hows that 9'2 v work with the diesel? seems like a lot of weight but what are some tips because that'll be my next plow i think! or maybe an 8'2


----------



## erkoehler

Don't have the 9'2" yet, going to get one this fall. Shouldn't be a problem w/ some better springs and timbrens.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Does road rage do your graphics for you??


----------



## erkoehler

Road Rage did the boat wrap displayed in the pic. Do you know the guys over there?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1055520 said:


> Road Rage did the boat wrap displayed in the pic. Do you know the guys over there?


they did my uncles work van and his tahoe. they do a great job, hes real happy with their work. had a few little problems and they fixed em no questions asked


----------



## STIHL GUY

18 yrs old...just bought my first plow this week. i have been snowblowing for a while but this is my forst year plowing


----------



## BMB Plowing

Just turned 25 years old, been plowing for six years now.


----------



## Dig-it Landscap

Just turned 24. Plowing since I got my license at 16.


----------



## LunchBox

I'm 18. i've been plowing in a bob cat doing sidewalks since I was 14 (?). Started to plow in a pick up right at the age of 16, this year I'm moving up to my own 6 wheel sander that I built up myself. I also manage my fathers fleet of equipment that plows for the city. I'm the one who gets the call from the city and calls all the guys into work. This is what i do for fun now, and I love it.

The picture below is the truck before I put the sander and plow frame on.


----------



## niffen56

i just turned 17 in october. i have been plowing for about 2 yrs. and helping for about 5 cleaning sidewalks and stuff


----------



## PlatinumService

23 been plowing for 5 years.


----------



## 01lariat

Age 36. First time out commercially was 10 years ago already.


----------



## creativedesigns

Put it this way.......Im not as old as Johnny Royale, but wayyy younger than JD Dave!


----------



## JRSlawn

24 and getting older everyday in this crazy business!


----------



## nycpsd

24 yrs old now and plowing snow since 17


----------



## jpar247

27, been plowing for 3 years


----------



## SnowGuy73

grandview;1003747 said:


> Does it count if I say I've been plowing for 25 years?


Does it count if I say it feels like 25 years of plowing....

29 years old, been plowing since I was 14.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

17 years old here. HOPING to buy my first plow very soon....If the bank comes through.


----------



## qualitycut

23 been plowing for 6 years 5 for myself.


----------



## plowguy43

Dig-it Landscap;1132243 said:


> Just turned 24. Plowing since I got my license at 16.


Damn that is an awesome fleet you got right there. Keep up the great work you are definitely on the right track!


----------



## Spencer's

been doing this since i was 14. clearing sidewalks and running skid steers. turned 16 this year and got a F-250 6.0L with a blizzard 8' plow. a buyer salter. i got a whelen edge 9000 light bar that im putting on it.


----------



## Kale Lawn

25 with 3 years in bizz


----------



## creativedezign

21.... my own biz for 2 years, in the biz since I was 14 working for my uncle's fleet


----------



## Plow Babe

I'm um . . . over 25. I've been plowing for 13 years and running our business for 17 years. It took a few years for the hubby to talk me out of the office and into a plow truck.


----------



## combiking

only just 25, and been plowing for 3yrs


----------



## joe2113

I'm 22 and I've been pushin' snow for three years. I ran a 07 New Holland L170 with a 7' Western blade my first year, a 98 Tahoe with a 7'6'' Snoway my second year, and last year I drove an 04 F350 powerstroke FX4 with an 8' Hiniker C Plow. Does anybody else use a C Plow? With box ends that plow outperforms V's in a ton of different situations. Ohh and I don't own any of those things.


----------



## exmark

Im only 19 and have been providing snow removal since I was 16 with an Ariens Pro 32 snow blower. This will be my first year actually snow plowing and im pretty stoked about it, cant wait for the first snow storm so far we have missed two one above us and one below us.


----------



## NJlandscaper908

22 here, been plowing since i was 18 but been shoveling and snow blowing since i could walk haha


----------



## ryde307

25+1 My dad offered to buy me a snowblower and walkbehind mower when I was 14 to make some money I told him no way I hate both of those. Funny how things work out 11 years later.


----------



## unimogr

Buncha damn whipersnappers....I started in 1967 with a shovel I forged outta copper in my back yard. 

Kinda like asking which plow control you like better, joystick or handheld. The older guys like the joystick becuse it was what they started with and the young guys like the handheld because its like a video game.


----------



## dumbyankee

I can remember when they would pull a roller around with a team of horses.


----------



## Fiske Plowing

im 25 been in business for 4 years been moving snow some way shape or form since I was like 14 (shovel,riding mower,atv ) hear a pic of my truck


----------



## snowbankr

My first season of plowing was 1978, the year of the "Blizzard of '78". Stayed in the truck for 3 days straight. At one point, I swear I drove down the midway of the local fair. Been at it since they had T handle controls on the Fishers, Meyers had a box with a T handle, and shortly before I started, Fisher came out with a "new" option called power angle..no more getting out of the truck to manually switch the angle of the plow....WOW how cool is that??!!!!!! I love this gig, the anticipation, the challenge(s), and teh satisfaction of getting through the routes and know we just kicked some serious butt. Oh, and for what its worth, just turned 49.


----------



## NPMinc

Im am 25+12 lol! Started when i was like 12 or so shoveling and mowing the neighbors, got a used commercial mower, snowblower, and truck at 16 to expand my "empire". Filed as a sole propriotor and "became legal" business at 18. Got my first plow rig at 19. Did that till completing my degree in Building Construction and Remodeling and my HVAC cert. Went to work for a property management co for 5 years and at 26 decided I had enough of working for someone else and went into business doing landscape and property maintenance including snow and ice work. Started out myself, now have 4 full time year round employees and 3 summer seasonal guys. Not getting rich by anymeans but live a comfortable lifestyle and am able to have my toys yet still put money away for "retirement". Gotta laugh though at some of these people on here stating they started their "business" at age 14, 15 whatever. Didnt know you could sign contracts, legal documents etc at that age let alone file as a business owner or get insurance. Just try to put that on a insurance or other official form when it asks for years in the business, trust me it wont fly.


----------



## B&B Plowing

Im 27, been plowing commerically for 5 years and just started my own bisness 2 years ago, I drive a 85 K - 5 witha 8 foot Western. LEDs Mounted inside of the front and rear windows and rotators on the sides and Plow for my job in Gurnee IL with a 2011 F250 with a 8 foot Western also.


B&B Plowing


----------



## D&E

Been pushing snow in one way or another since I can't remember with snowblowers and shovels. 20 years old now. I've been plowing for family and friends for 3 years, but this is my first year going commercial.

I've been running my own landscaping business for 2 years. I've been growing at a comfortable rate ever since. No looking back!


----------



## 3ipka

Im 20, and I been plowing since I was 12. As the son/and grandson of a developer my family has been in commercial property management for years. We only plow our own properties and since i couldn't reach the pedals in a truck I grew up running our case 580 backhoe with a 10' plow. Today I enjoy our 110 TLB and Case 420. 

Snow plowing feels like more of a hobby then a job for me, plus gives me a nice break from school...


----------



## OC&D

35 and I've been plowing for 16 years.


----------



## STR

30 second year in ownership, 14th year moving snow


1999 and 2000 trackless mt5, 1998 and 2000 carraro 8400 htm, 03' chevy 3500hd 9.2 boss.


----------



## Mdirrigation

Started in a 1969 chevy c 20 , bought it when it was 8 years old . ( I still have the blade and pump off that truck)


----------



## The Lone Plower

25 yrs ago I graduated high school, so add 18 to that.

I haven't plowed for about 20 yrs, and that was with someone elses equipment. So I'm back in the saddle and this is my first season as an owner/operator.

I can say that I really like the new plows & controls vs. the old conventional style.


.


----------



## jondpm

im 19 and have a 04 f350 and an 09 s250 with a 10ft leo plow and 102in snowbucket and started plowing at age 15


----------



## Kelsey

I'm 25 and been plowing for 6 years. Ford & Blizzard all the way!


----------



## Subseven

BMWSTUD25;1003721 said:


> Just curious as it seems there are a lot of us on this site that are under 25 years old. So post your age and how long you've been doing it!!


My son is 19!


----------



## cubplower

> goatboy1
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by cubplower View Post
> 14 this is my second years plowing
> good for you...may you have all the fun that I had (the money is really just an anecdote)...
> Reply With Quote


thanks.. i also shovel for my uncle.. im now 15 and looking for my first truck and plow


----------



## Leggslandscape

24 been plowing for 12 years 8 commerically


----------



## herb1001

I am 26 and this is my first year plowing.....if it ever snows in NJ!!!!


----------



## Blaine4450

I'm 23 been plowing for 6 years. Have owned my business for 2 yrs now. Shoveling since I could walk.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I just make the cut here, I'm 25 for one more whole season.


----------



## kylegmc3500

i just turned 20 i started plowing on my own when i was 15 in a cat backhoe then when i got my licence i got a f350 dump with 9 foot fisher. been riding with my father sense i was 3 in a car seat until i was put in the backhoe. when i got my licence i also started a landscaping co. and bought my own truck and plow (gmc 3500 9 foot fisher) next year the guy i work for is getting out of the business and i will be taking over the 20 or so lots!


----------



## KMBertog

25 here. Plowing snow since 16.


----------



## brianbrich1

33 here plowing for 11


----------



## OntarioGuy

I am 15 now. When I turn 16 hopefully ill have a truck soon after or before. I ask alot of questions, so one day ill know how to mantain a plow and truck. I love trucks and plows. I have driven front wheel loader, trucks, and tractors. I plowed as a sub once for my moms buddy who was exstremly short staffed this one storm, it was across the road from the shop so i barly had to go on the road. it was a parking lot for a school and i loved it. I do the people around the block from where i used to live with shovels and snow blowers when i was younger. I would love to start my own bussines and be my own boss.


----------



## Roly

I am 53 been plowing for 4yrs now


----------



## ctsvnino

im 22 been plowing since 16 in a bobcat and at 17 with plow truck. my dad been in business for 25 yrs+ and i took over the business


----------



## Ant118

Im 22. Been plowing since I was 15. Started on Skid Steers and backhoe's. But been on trucks since 16. Subing this year. Just started my plowing company this year.


----------



## live-for-snow

29 years young, 

And been plowing for 11 years this year.


----------



## EquityGreen

31 snow for 4 yrs. Its been great this yr!!


----------



## racer47

:laughing:47 been plowing 27 years added salting last 15 or so im new to site but not to the snow still go full bore


----------



## NickT

40 years old plowing for 11 gosh doews time fly when your having fun


----------



## monson770

25, 3rd year plowing, no major breakdowns or accidents, just a lil pricing issues, and a whole lot of learning!


----------



## Kwise

23 and on my second winter.


----------



## racer47

*old school*



racer47;1254851 said:


> :laughing:47 been plowing 27 years added salting last 15 or so im new to site but not to the snow still go full bore[/QU


----------



## Big Poppa

45 here and this is my first winter plowing. Getting better at every storm and loving it.


----------



## ford26

Im, 26 years old 6th season plowing


----------



## exmark

Just turned 20. First year pushing snow. I started providing lawn care services when I was 10.


----------



## R3Dside

20 and in year two
f150 w/ western 7,6'' and new for this year a 2012 yamaha grizzly 450  (and 52'' cycle country state plow currently in freight.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

21 5th season plowing, started when I was 16.


----------



## snowplowpro

30 here been plowing since I was 16 but also used to go with my father and uncle when I was younger got my first plow truck when I was 16 still loving every storm and watching my neighbors get pissed off cause I can do my driveway in no time while there breaking there back.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm 19 and I started plowing my parents driveway when I was 13 so, this Winter will be my 7th year plowing.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Plowing snow since I was 18... 25 now.


----------



## potskie

I was 25 when this thread was started... Does that count?


----------



## MikeRi24

25 just a couple months shy of my 26th bday damn I'm getting old!! Been plowing since I was 2, I'm a late bloomer I guess.


----------



## EGLC

this will be my 4th winter, I will be 22 in a few weeks


----------



## M & MD Lawn

21 now started when I was 20 BUT been studying since about 16, wishing I had a plow!


----------



## basher

Heck I had more years plowing snow under my belt then you guys before you were born


----------



## oarwhat

Well I think I've got everyone beat. I'm 55 and been plowing since I was 16. That's 39 years plowing. No wonder I'm nuts! LOL


----------



## basher

oarwhat;1500488 said:


> Well I think I've got everyone beat. I'm 55 and been plowing since I was 16. That's 39 years plowing. No wonder I'm nuts! LOL


Sorry fella; 56 (born in 56 too) and started at 12. I was power angle, "Get out and change the plow" I loved doing itThumbs Up up late at night and hanging with Dad, the world never got any better.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

BMWSTUD25;1003840 said:


> anyone going to post some pictures of their "young" fleet lol


Im 19, been in the business for three years, snow fighter going on two years.

Picture was taken a year ago.


----------



## oarwhat

basher;1500596 said:


> Sorry fella; 56 (born in 56 too) and started at 12. I was power angle, "Get out and change the plow" I loved doing itThumbs Up up late at night and hanging with Dad, the world never got any better.


Basher you've got a few years on me for sure. I never thought I'd plow for this long. My dad didn't plow but I had the same "power angle" on my first truck. 1953 Willys CJ3A


----------



## V_Scapes

24. Ive been in landscaping since I was 16 and this is my 4th year snow plowing.


----------



## perrysee

what about us older guys i'm only a young 49 and been plowing for only 23 years.still like doing it toooooo


----------



## CENTRALIAPLOWER

32 plowing in truck since i was 14. prior to getting driving permit i was on a lawn and garden tractor with blade doin sidewalks in our uptown business district for almost 6 yrs


----------



## BillyRgn

Just turned 25, been plowing since I was 16 and before that I was snow lowing and shoveling driveways for profit since I was about 9 years old and shoveling my own since I was old enough to stand.


----------



## snoboss

50 plus, 30 years of fighting mother nature


----------



## jimv

26 years been started when I was 18


----------



## gwhalen3

38 here. Been at it since 18 all by my lonesome with one truck, plow and a shovel. I can't believe all you fellas with all those trucks. I'm maxxed out with work and still broke. Must be the house, kids, food, fuel...oh wait that's right it hasn't snowed in 2 years.....oh well I'm not going any where.


----------



## BUFF

DL says 50, wife says 16 maybe 17 on a good day, started plowing in '75 the same year the wife was born


----------



## theplowmeister

Banksy;1003899 said:


> I still get up just fine :laughing:
> 
> I'm 30. WTF? Where did 30 come from?


Im 59

I can tell a young wippersnapper made the poll... there's no over 30 in it


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Im 14 with two tractors!!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

SuperdutyShane;1003861 said:


> Aw, missed the cut off... Im 15 and Ive been doing drives with atv's and skidsteers for 2 years and this winter is my first in a truck.


Way to go shane. Im 14 with two tractors. Wouldnt you rather use a skidsteer over a truck?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Deerewashed;1003911 said:


> 14 here................


You're a beaut me too. What do you use?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

Banksy;1004533 said:


> You seem like a good guy, so I'm not putting you down here. It doesn't sound like you are covered if you get into an accident. I don't care how close to the house it is. You're driving on a public street and plowing other peoples drives. Anything can happen, but I sure hope it doesn't. I'd be very upset if some unlicensed kid crashed into me and being a few doors down from his house wouldn't make me think otherwise. What does the insurance company think of this? Something tells me they don't know or there is no insurance for this to begin with......


I am 14 and drive around by my house all the time i have a tractor for plowing tho


----------



## Chineau

Gee they never allowed for plowmeisters under 16 or over 25 wats up wit dat?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

21, been doing it for 8yrs or so


----------



## Broncslefty7

24 years old


----------



## Quizzle007

*Old*

42.....been behind the hydraulics since I began to walk.......Been plowin comm and res for 18 years. Been in business for myself for 10.


----------



## rjigto4oje

46 I've been in the business for 15 years solo now the wife plows she got 3 years in 2 trucks and a skid as subs though started shoveling snow to make money in the 80's plan on plowing as long as I can I enjoy it sometimes (when nothing breaks I've had the same plow truck I started with 15 years ago I'm a mechanic though and it's only got 95 on it)


----------



## Triple L

25 for another month lol, nick started a thread about me, I posted some pictures there for others to see


----------



## GSS

Im 62 now been plowing for 15 yrs mainly skids


----------



## sodworksllc

25 in august, started plowing when I was 18. safe to say I put every dollar back into the company still living at home.. lol here is some recent equipment


----------



## wilsonsground

26 - been plowing every winter since I was 16. Started at 15 doing my own driveway. Took over my dads list at 16 and went for it. Run 2 trucks both with roughly 6-8hours per round and a vbox


----------

